# Los Barrios Altos nocturnos



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

*Los Barrios Altos*​
El presente thread es un recorrido nocturno por los Barrios Altos. Si bien muchas fotos no están muy presentables (la cámara un desastre), las he subido porque muestran zonas inéditas que no se encuentran en la red. El recorrido lo hicimos hace un tiempo entre dos, Julio (mi amigo) y yo (Aldo), a suelazo limpio. Los que conozcan nuestras calles, sabrán qué sendero exactamente hemos tomado.

*Presentación*:

Ubicados al este del Damero, los Barrios Altos son un conjunto heterogéneo de barrios de origen colonial que forman parte del Centro Histórico de Lima. Fueron consolidándose durante la etapa de expansión urbana del viejo casco (dentro de las murallas), a lo largo del Virreynato. Su etapa de mayor auge empieza a principios de la República, cuando se integran por completo y forman una identidad colectiva, la criollo popular, basada en el imaginario de un espacio compartido común.

Territorio: El espacio barrioaltino siempre ha sido muy ambiguo, debido a los lazos que lo unen al Damero o Centro de Lima propiamente dicho. La nominación histórica más común es que lo limitan la avenida Abancay, la avenida Grau, el río Rímac y las murallas del este. A veces, para desligar ambigüedades se traza el jirón Huanta. No obstante, emblemáticos lugares como la Buena Muerte, San Ildelfonso, el Tigre, la Casa de la Moneda, quedarían fuera de sus linderos. Incluso el tema de Mesa Redonda, barrios perdidos a raíz de la explosión comercial, es cuestión de debate. En las otras zonas (más al este), la lejanía con el Centro sigue manteniendo el sentido espacial histórico.

En el mapa muestro los límites tradicionales de los Barrios Altos y su *actual* estado.
- La zona *roja*, los barrios propiamente dichos, considerados y defendidos como tal.
- En la zona *verde*, el Mercado Central y sus alrededores.
- En la *fucsia*, el barrio chino (reducido a 2 ó 3 cuadras de Paruro y la Calle Capón).
- En la *azul*, Mesa Redonda, la zona comercial y sus alrededores.
- Entre *azul y rojo*, un interesante fenómeno sociológico: zonas comerciales durante la mañana y por las noches barrios sobrevivientes.










...Lo que no deja de ser cierto es que durante las noches, el sentido simbólico de espacio varía y la cotidianidad se transforma. El mundo barrioaltino es hoy en día esencialmente nocturno, decadente, de esquinas amargas y añejos vestigios de gloria. Los que conocemos la(s) noche(s), sabemos que no es una sola, que hay noches para todos, que los sujetos tomamos múltiples direcciones (transversales, sinuosas, arcanas...), porque no sólo somos múltiples sujetos, sino sujetos múltilples. En fin... Esos son los Barrios Altos hoy, y éste un testimonio de su presente.


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

Puente Balta con vista al Cerro San Cristóbal









Plazuela Santa Clara y la Iglesia de Santa Clara









Portada de una quinta de retiro, para personas de tercera edad en jirón Huánuco









Jirón Huánuco, a una cuadra del Carmen









Iglesia del Carmen









Pileta en la Plaza Buenos Aires, mirando al jirón Miró Quesada









Plaza Buenos Aires (aquí se declara el Día de la Canción Criolla)









Maternidad de Lima









Antiguo hospital frente a la Maternidad









Casona entre jirón Huanta y jirón Miró Quesada, donde había un antiguo restaurante italiano









Casona también ubicada entre jirón Huanta y jirón Miró Quesada









Antigua y deteriorada fachada del centro de salud Juan Pérez Carranza en el jirón Huanta









Por la noche subiré más...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Recuerdo que la única oportunidad en la que he estado de noche por Barrios Altos, ha sido en la procesión del Sr de Los Milagros, en el tramo de la Iglesia de la Vírgen del Carmen hasta la Plaza de la medicina peruana - Hospital 2 de Mayo ... mas o menos aprox 9 u 8 de la noche. De ahi, pues no he estado un día normal, excepto en las mañanas, varias veces.

Respecto a la Plazoleta de Buenos Aires, creo que perdió su encanto cuando la asfaltaron, no sé, en las fotos y postales antiguas, lucía mejor. 

Saludos y buenas fotos.


----------



## Karlin (Sep 19, 2010)

Buenas fotos!!!!
Cuando veo esas casonas, da mucha penita


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

Bueno, aquí sigo con las fotos:

Un homenaje a nuestra IE, el 1030 República de Bolivia 









La capilla de Jesús Reparador









Jirón Huallaga, en el Mercado Central









Mercado Central (hoy Ramón Castilla)









Balcón colonial del BCP en jirón Andahuaylas.









Iglesia Santo Tomás de la GUE Mercedes Cabello









Casonas del jirón Paruro (el barrio de Líbido)









Casona de Paruro en el Barrio Chino









Balcón colonial en jirón Huallaga









Otro balcón en Huallaga









Hermosa casona en una esquina de la Plaza Italia









La Plaza Italia, al fondo el antiguo cine Pizarro


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

Jirón Junín o bajada del Carmen









Jirón Huanta. Simpática casa refaccionada por una iglesia, el Salón del Reino de Jehová.









Extraña construcción en jirón Huanta









Hilera de casas en las primeras cuadras del barrio de Paruro









Plazuela de la Buena Muerte 









Balcón colonial en jirón Áncash









Casa Canevaro y sus balcones en el jirón Áncash









Colegio Santísimo Salvador, también en Áncash









Subida de Santa Clara









Iglesia de Mercedarias









Plazuela Ramón Espinoza









Cruce de la calle Maynas con el jirón Áncash


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

De ahí subiré más, porque la página va a pesar mucho.


----------



## gvpedz (Sep 14, 2010)

Gracias por las fotos! Uno de estos dias, cuando tenga mas fotos, comenzare un thread - como contraste con este thread - con fotos de casas y quintas en los Barrios Altos, fotos tomadas entre las 8 am y 9 am.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué bonitas casonas en esa parte, aunque mal conservadas se mantienen intocables a diferencia de muchas casonas en el Centro mismo que fueron destruidas para construir horribles edificios sesenteros.

De Barrios Altos casi no sé mucho, lo más al norte que he llegado es el Mercado Central y Paruro, ¿es peligroso caminar de día|noche?


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

> Gracias por las fotos! Uno de estos dias, cuando tenga mas fotos, comenzare un thread - como contraste con este thread - con fotos de casas y quintas en los Barrios Altos, fotos tomadas entre las 8 am y 9 am.


Ah, qué bacán. Te recomiendo que vayas a la zona que está pegada a Grau, entre la Morgue y la plaza Carrión (el Dos de Mayo). Hay muy buenas casonas (es la zona más densa de los B.A) y por la mañana para despejado, sin mucho problema. También subiré fotos de ahí.


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

kaMetZa said:


> Qué bonitas casonas en esa parte, aunque mal conservadas se mantienen intocables a diferencia de muchas casonas en el Centro mismo que fueron destruidas para construir horribles edificios sesenteros.
> 
> De Barrios Altos casi no sé mucho, lo más al norte que he llegado es el Mercado Central y Paruro, ¿es peligroso caminar de día|noche?


Yo no considero que sea peligroso caminar de día, sobre todo hasta el mediodía o la hora de almuerzo, donde es muy tranquilo. Bueno, depende de la zona (después de Huánuco cambia el panorama y encuentras casas republicanas de un piso... ya colgaré las fotos). 

Por la noche sí es más movida la cosa (antes de Huánuco no mucho), encuentras jóvenes en las esquinas o personas en las puertas de sus casas haciendo hora. Pero tampoco es tan peligroso como se le pinta. Entre dos hemos podido caminar hasta Cinco Esquinas, entre tres es más seguro, y no te dicen nada. Eso sí, si quieres tomar foto, trata de no llamar mucho la atención o que no veas grupazos.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Imagino que hay que tener el mismo cuidado que caminar por ejemplo por el Centro Histórico del Callao, que personalmente he recorrido bastante, claro que acompañado de personas del lugar, aunque varias veces he tenido que entrar solo. 

Esperaré las siguientes fotos :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Los alrededores del Mercado Central - Congreso ya me son màs familiares, tanto de dìa, como de noche. 

La Plazoleta de la Buena Muerte y La Plaza Italia, si lucen decadentemente atractivas ... con esa atmosfera de extraña tranquilidad.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Porque hacer el recorrido de noche y no de día? A qué hora fue que hiciste el recorrido? , siempre me he imaginado que a cierta hora esas calles son bien peligrosas.*


----------



## sergegrone (Jul 10, 2008)

sotlab said:


>


Bastante curiosa esa construcción...exactamente qué es? o qué usop tenía originalmente, si se puede saber.

Excelentes fotos!


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

^^

Esa construcción está entre la cuadra 2 y 3 de Huanta. Si no me equivoco, por el símbolo debe ser de una logia de masones. No lo he visto en funcionamiento estos tiempos.

Más adelante se encuentra la Federación de Panaderos Estrella del Perú, pero su local no es muy atractivo... Creo que se hacían tocadas de rock ahí.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Qué interesante el thread, y con muchas fotos! Esas zonas me son familiares pero sólo por auto, ya que vivía en el Rímac y tenía familiares en la zona de Paruro con Emancipación y al frente de la iglesia de Cocharcas. 

Por cierto, tú que eres conocedor, recuerdo que por esa zona había un mercado (que no era el Central), al parecer vendían mucho pescado porque el olor era intenso cuando pasabas por ahí y también porque era residencia de muchos pelícanos que siempre se estacionaban en los techos, jajaja...¿sabrás cómo se llama/ba ese mercado?

Bueno, muy interesante tu perspectiva, no creo haber visto tomas nocturnas de los BB.AA. por aquí. Siempre es un gusto ver nuestra Lima histórica, que se va yendo de a pocos pero aunque sea podemos preservar fotográficamente.

Gracias y saludos...:cheers:


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

Oscar10 said:


> *Porque hacer el recorrido de noche y no de día? A qué hora fue que hiciste el recorrido? , siempre me he imaginado que a cierta hora esas calles son bien peligrosas.*


Bueno, sobre por qué hacerlo de noche, tuvimos diversas razones:

1. Los Barrios Altos no son los mismos por la noche, como expliqué en la Introducción. Evocan -- según el tipo de persona -- otro aspecto del espacio, del uso de la calle, de sus símbolos. ¡Es otra cosa!, en palabras más coloquiales.
2. Lejos de los autos y el bullicio de sus zonas más transcurridas, se pueden apreciar las construcciones a esas horas sin que los peatones interrumpan mucho.
3. Porque el horario ha sido el más accesible para mí. Además ya se nos había hecho costumbre desde hace tiempo caminar por la noche.

El recorrido fue hecho a partir de las 9pm. Sobre todo entre las 10 y las 12, siempre viendo que esté despejado el jirón.

Y sobre si son peligrosas esas calles, las fotos que hasta ahora he subido muestran calles relativamente tranquilas, salvo excepciones (Buenos Aires, Huánuco, el Carmen, Maynas).


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

Canelita said:


> ¡Qué interesante el thread, y con muchas fotos! Esas zonas me son familiares pero sólo por auto, ya que vivía en el Rímac y tenía familiares en la zona de Paruro con Emancipación y al frente de la iglesia de Cocharcas.
> 
> Por cierto, tú que eres conocedor, recuerdo que por esa zona había un mercado (que no era el Central), al parecer vendían mucho pescado porque el olor era intenso cuando pasabas por ahí y también porque era residencia de muchos pelícanos que siempre se estacionaban en los techos, jajaja...¿sabrás cómo se llama/ba ese mercado?
> 
> ...


Bueno, es la zona por la que he transitado menos 

Supongo que podrías referirte a un mercado de tierrita muerta en el jirón Cuzco, cerca a Buenos Aires. O quizá a la zona cerca a Lucanas, donde hay unas casonas impresionantes; por ahí hay un mercado callejero y siempre huele a pescado (¡las aves en las casonas!).

Saludos.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Canelita said:


> ¡Qué interesante el thread, y con muchas fotos! Esas zonas me son familiares pero sólo por auto, ya que vivía en el Rímac y tenía familiares en la zona de Paruro con Emancipación y al frente de la iglesia de Cocharcas.
> 
> Por cierto, tú que eres conocedor, recuerdo que por esa zona había un mercado (que no era el Central), al parecer vendían mucho pescado porque el olor era intenso cuando pasabas por ahí y también porque era residencia de muchos pelícanos que siempre se estacionaban en los techos, jajaja...¿sabrás cómo se llama/ba ese mercado?
> 
> ...


Pelícanos en el Centro? :nuts: De verdad Canelita? No sé, se me hace medio difícil ver pelícanos tan lejos del mar.


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

kaMetZa said:


> Pelícanos en el Centro? :nuts: De verdad Canelita? No sé, se me hace medio difícil ver pelícanos tan lejos del mar.


Yo veía como gaviotas... Las que andan cerca al río, no sé qué tipo de aves serán, pero llegaban hasta esa zona. Los gallinazos no mucho.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

sotlab said:


> Yo veía como gaviotas... Las que andan cerca al río, no sé qué tipo de aves serán, pero llegaban hasta esa zona. Los gallinazos no mucho.


Fácil gaviotas sí, porque dudo que los pelícanos con lo gordos que suelen ser vuelen hasta el Centro por pescado teniendo a la mano harto en El Callao y Chorrillos, y creo que los gallinazos no suelen acercarse a la gente no?


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

Bueno, aquí estás las otras fotos...

Hilera de casas en el jirón Isaías Clivio









Iglesia de Santo Cristo









Casas al final de los Barrios Altos (jirón Áncash), cerca al cementerio. Al fondo, el Cerro San Cristóbal.









Asilo u hospicio en el jirón Áncash. Creí que era un centro de rehabilitación









Sede de la Dirove en el barrio del Cercado (uno de los más antiguos de Lima)









Plazuela del Cercado. Por este barrio, el distrito lleva el nombre de Cercado de Lima









Colegio Alipio Ponce (antiguo Centro de Salud Mental) en la avenida Sebastián Lorente









Hilera de casas en el Jirón Wari









Simpáticas construcciones, también en Wari









Con el correr de los días pondré más


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

kaMetZa said:


> Fácil gaviotas sí, porque dudo que los pelícanos con lo gordos que suelen ser vuelen hasta el Centro por pescado teniendo a la mano harto en El Callao y Chorrillos, y creo que los gallinazos no suelen acercarse a la gente no?


Los gallinazos aparte de estar en el río, también se les ve en el cementerio, en la Maternidad, en algunas clínicas. Por lugares donde hay comida (pollerías) y en zonas donde se encuentra carroña (hasta por el Congreso, jejeje...). No se acercan a la gente, aunque a veces se posan en los techos para jalarse algún gato muerto.


----------



## Dimas de Porres (Feb 9, 2011)

Interesantes album, compañero. Es evidente el potencial de los Barrios Altos para integrarse a la red turística del centro limeño. Hay edificios importantes y numerosas iglesias. Habría que dotar a la zona de más seguridad, más iluminación e incentovar proyectos que la hagan interesante al turismo.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La zona mostrada, en esta reciente actualizaciòn, no la conozco en persona ...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ese colegio Alipio Ponce y esas casas en Wari se ven de lo más interesantes.

Por cierto, hoy me webeé a la hora de tomar el bus xD! y tomé uno que me llevó por Abancay, como hace aaaaaaaños no pasaba por esa avenida me quedé sentado como quien pasea y me di cuenta que ahí fuera de las horribles moles de equis pisos que hicieron aún quedan casonas y edificios muy bonitos.


----------



## franci.sc.o (May 22, 2010)

esta zona es bellisima pero porque no se le da el mismo trato que a lima cuadrada? es lamentable tener que ver que por jirones como andahuaylas , a solo 2 cuadras del CONGRESO DE LA REPUBLICA haya basura aglomerada en plena pista!

pasar por ahi pasada las 5pm es un riesgo y eso no deberia de ser asi. porque al menos siento yo que si puedo transitar por la plaza de armas, san martin, paseo colon o tacna a las 9pm y porque no por barrios altos?


----------



## Lokitopunk18 (May 13, 2011)

k bonito es la vista del san cristobal pero a la vez k miedooooooooooo :S eso lo k malogra de barrios altos full choros no te robaron la camara????


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

^^

Hasta donde he publicado, sobre todo las dos primeras filas de fotos, todo tranquilo... En las últimas fotos, sí un poco más celosos.

En fin... Luego subo otra gran cantidad, ahí sí hubo una pequeña dificultad, pero todo normal.


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos. En verdad esperaba un tema así. Siempre me han llamado la atención las zonas que tuvieron un pasado glorioso, por así decirlo, y un presente decadente. Creo que por eso también siento curiosidad por el Bronx neoyorkino. 

He tenido la oportunidad de pasar por esa zona, pero siempre en vehículo. Sólo en una oportunidad caminé algunas cuadras, acompañado, pues tenía interés en recorrer los puestos de libros ubicados en el Jr. Amazonas.


----------



## franci.sc.o (May 22, 2010)

yo he pasado miles de veces por huanuco de dia y de noche y siempre pasaba con ligero miedo, mas aun de noche. felizmente nunca me robaron ya que iba con mi papa por ahi pero si vi muchos asaltos y eso si me daba miedo. de ahi en ese atractivo lugar se ubica la famosa piedra del diablo la cual es grande y dicen que nadie la pudo mover hasta la actualidad.....

y amazonas es uno de mis sitios favoritos, alli encuentras de todo, bueno casi todo, porque fui y pregunte por libro sobre geologia y que tengan que ver con hidrologia y no habia nada.....

muy buenas fotos de barrios altos. por cierto habran nuevas tomas o mas vale conservar la camara?


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

Claro, tenemos más fotos. Estoy seleccionando, porque hemos tomado muchísimas y en varios días. Es todo un álbum de prácticamente todas las zonas, incluso las que comúnmente no se conocen ni paseando por carro...


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

Aquí va otra serie. Disculpen la calidad en algunas fotos, no ayuda la luz ni la cámara que ya se nos muere...

Jirón Conchucos









Iglesia del Prado









Un jirón muy escondido, Manuel Pardo









Jirón Cangallo... Hilera de balcones en mal estado









Toma lateral de la famosa casona El Buque, pidiendo a gritos una remodelación para sus tres imponentes pisos









Plaza Italia... Aunque sea difícil de creerlo, la iluminación era peor hace un par de años









Jirón Huallaga


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

Trataré de subir más fotos estos días... Aún tenemos una buena cantidad en la zona del barrio del Chirimoyo y sus alrededores, en la parte sur de los Barrios Altos. 

Aquí les dejo una foto del jirón La Mar para que se hagan una idea de esta parte, la más densa en casonas


----------



## gvpedz (Sep 14, 2010)

Aún tenemos una buena cantidad en la zona del barrio del Chirimoyo y sus alrededores, en la parte sur de los Barrios Altos. 

Aquí les dejo una foto del jirón La Mar para que se hagan una idea de esta parte, la más densa en casonas



En su libro “Romancero de las Calles de Lima” (1934), Arturo Montoya incluyo estas lineas sobre el barrio del Chirimoyo: “Despues del Jardin Botanico, hai una barriada nueva, en donde se han construido toda clase de viviendas…El barrio a que me refiero, antes fue una huerta extensa, donde chirimoyas hubo i era delicia comerlas. De EL BARRIO DEL CHIRIMOYO, por esto, el nombre le espetan;”.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La iglesia del Prado es bonita, recuerdo que hace para fotografiarla, hace tiempo, tuve que entrar a una tienda que està al frente de ella.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Felicitaciones, que bien se ve Barrios Altos especialmente sus plazas, descontados el maltrato y el descuido el lugar se ve con una arquitectura uniforme, si las casas estuvieran mejor tratadas se veria mejor aún. Muchas de las calles que muestras me recordaron la Victoria, la parte que va de la Av. Mexico en direccion al centro. Bueno, esperare las próximas fotos.


----------



## scalan19 (Sep 18, 2009)

Excelente thread, felicitaciones, tuve la oportunidad de estar por ahi este año, hay hermosas casonas.....se imaginan a Barrios Altos, con muchas casonas refaccionadas y con bastante seguridad?, seria un punto turistico obligatorio, se debe explotar mas ese barrio, les falta imaginación a los alcaldes....


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

Las subo en la siguiente página...


----------

